# Urgent Action to save Radford Mills, Radford Baths & Washhouse, Nottingham



## greg123 (May 28, 2011)

Greetings all. A few pictures of the exterior of the baths from recent days below but the main reason I'm posting is the owner of the site - despite it being in a conservation area and the Mills being nearly 200 years old as well as hosting the first and oldest washhouses in Nottingham has applied to demolish the lot. Needless to say it's a private property development company. To have any chance of saving it objections need to be in (by email is acceptable) by May 31st, 2011.

A quick google search on Forest Mills Radford will bring up a fair few posts and pictures of most of the complex but no one including the council as far as I know have penetrated the wash-house or all of the slipper bath (bathing) cubicles etc, so much original stuff may well be there. Not seen any pics of the boilerhouse either, other than the proud chimney standing facing Alfreton Road.

I have taken the liberty of posting below a sample email with some general information why this site is of interest and should not be destroyed. I have put it in the form of an email, with the address of Nottingham Planning so that a quick cut and paste would allow you to put your name to it and send it (with your alterations as you see fit) as an objection if you felt the way I do about preserving the little remaining history we have after the last 30 years of rampage slaughter of our historic buildings by planners, councils and property venture capitalists. I have no objection to the site being developed, just don't lose perfect sound, well built, historical buildings - incorporate them. The bath house with it's bricked up windows re-installed, it's glass centre roof and big arches and large floor (the pool is filled in) would convert to a beautiful looking Cafe/Resturant, especially if the balcony was put back and one could dine looking down at the floor. Just an illustration of one of many uses which would intantly keep the feel and keep the buildings's former use recognisable and the past palpable, while breathing new life into the area.

I appreciate any support! Greg123

*****************************************************
To Email Planning Objection – copy, paste into blank email, fill in your name at the bottom, add any additions or alterations and email to [email protected] with the title 'Objection to planning application 11/01244/LCAC1' BEFORE Tuesday, 31st May 2011

**************Text of Email***************
Objection to planning application 11/01244/LCAC1 to demolish buildings on the site of Forest Mills, Radford, Nottingham.

To Whom It May Concern,

I am writing to you to make a formal objection to the application by Maryland Security to demolish buildings on the Forest Mills complex, Alfreton Road Nottingham Nottinghamshire NG7 3JL. In particular, the historic mills build by twice Mayor of Nottingham and Great Exhibition participant John Thackeray and the oldest remaining baths in Nottingham, Radford Baths as well as the first Washhouse in Nottingham also on the site.

I wish to object to any demolition or further degradation of these historic structures on the following grounds:

1) Forest Mills Mill building was built by John Thackeray which is a significant historical link to a person of interest as in 1854 John Thackeray became Mayor of Nottingham and again in 1866

2) Forest Mills were represented by John Thackeray at Crystal Palace in the Great Exhibition of 1851 due to the outstanding nature of the Mill's products

3) Forest Mills were built around 1825 soon making them 200 years old

4) Forest Mills are substantially intact structurally and with incredibly strong walls, floors and such well suited to preservation

5) Other than the roof which has been demolished they are substantially original with some original interior features

6) Companies using the mills in recent years included fabrics, architects, record pressing company, social outreach, offices, engineering – until forced out in the 2000’s this building contributed greatly to affordable and historic business premises and can do so again.

7) The buildings are in a marked conservation area and the Council it's self commented "it is of note however that there are significant historical buildings of reasonable quality which may be viably converted or refurbished" referring to the Baths/Mills

8) The Council it's self stated " there are significant historical buildings... the Victorian Swimming Baths on Thackeray Street is one example – a prominent facade with decorative window surrounds, cornices and arcading"

9) The frontage to Thackeray Street is significant and ornate, there is nothing as ornate as the stone and plaster work on the side of the baths for some distance.

10) The bath house though with a later (60 year old) roof is original in it's walls and gives the same feel and impression as it would have done, filled in windows could be un-filled just as easily to return the original airy feel.

11) The wash house is unique as a well preserved example of the first in Nottingham with a strong, smart but utilitarian design contrasting well to the ornate design of the Bathhouse.

12) The mill is an increasingly rare un-restored example of early 1800's mill house which hasn't been gutted, internally had it's floors or supports removed and is substantially original leading to options of preservation and sympathetic modernisation.

Furthermore, I believe that these buildings have a unique and positive impact and there are those such as myself who do not wish to see them destroyed and wish to see them put to sympathetic future use.

Signed:


___________________

**************End Text of Email***************


----------



## greg123 (May 28, 2011)




----------

